# U never thought it would work but...



## ebonyannette (Sep 12, 2006)

** This is for Women of all Colors**
Ok post your colors, combos, or products that you never thought would work for you that surprisingly look really good.
Oh and dont forget to post your Foundation coloring.

I never thought Swish would look good on me but it is one of my
favorite colors!

I also never thought Orange blush would work from me but after 
taking tips from fellow Specktranet girls I have found that this 
looks great!

SFF NW55


----------



## Selene (Sep 12, 2006)

Great thread idea!

For reference, my foundation shade is MAC NC35.  

I never thought pale blue eyeliner would work on me, but I tried on MAC Powerpoint in Light As Air just for the heck of it, because the pencil looked so pretty, and I was pleasantly surprised.  It looks nice combined with Tilt on the lid and Nocturnelle in the crease.  

Pale, cool toned pink cream blush looks really good (and natural) on me, so long as it is very sheer, with no chalkiness.  What's good about it is that it works as a highlighter as well as a blush.  

Also, I keep hearing how red and pink toned eyeshadows are "fashion don'ts", but I ignore this because I find they look really good on me.  Some of my favorites are MAC shadestick in Crimsonaire, and Urban Decay deluxe eyeshadow in Sting.  

All of this just goes to show that makeup "rules" are not written in stone, in fact they are made to be broken!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 12, 2006)

The blue with Tilt and Noctournelle sound really cute!!
I hate the make up dont's either it really deters (sp?) alot of people 
from stepping outside the box and trying some really cute stuff


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 12, 2006)

NW25
I always surprised that I can wear pink lipsticks. They just have to be the right shade and not pale.

In general, I'm always surprised I can wear almost any color. It just depends on the shade and undertones.


----------



## Me220 (Sep 13, 2006)

Greens were my biggest surprise. I love them, and would wear them everyday if I could. 

And Fashion Don'ts are almost always for Caucasian women. Things that clash for them, don't necessarily clash for us. And even then, a don't now will be a do next year, or the year after. I believe anything is possible if you use the right shade.


----------



## aziza (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_ 
I also never thought Orange blush would work from me but after 
taking tips from fellow Specktranet girls I have found that this 
looks great!
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Selene* 
_Pale, cool toned pink cream blush looks really good (and natural) on me, so long as it is very sheer, with no chalkiness. What's good about it is that it works as a highlighter as well as a blush._

 
I second both of these! Orange colored blushes are _amazing_! I have NARS Taj Majal and it's so gorgeous on me...orange with gold flecks. I can't wait to get Exhibit A
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Pink cream blush is the invention of the century for me...I like NYX cream blush in Tan. 

People always say that darker skin looks good in gold, brown, blah, blah, blah. The colors I love are navy and silver(my favorite color combo)..they brighten up my eyes! I just don't believe in rules concerning makeup...if it looks good it works!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 13, 2006)

I am a nc-40-42 and I never thought colors like Nocturnelle and Sketch could work for me! I discovered it's all in how you apply it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 13, 2006)

NC40 SFF/ NC400 HYR FNDn

i dont really have a combo but i have certian colors that i was scared of...

Example:

*Overgrown E/s *  i was really scared of this color b/c it was so bright and i wasnt to sure if the color would look so nice with my skintone.

*Stars N Rockets e/s* All though this is a very pretty color i was too afraid to use it... thinking that my eyes would look burised.. but it goes  nicely with beauty marked e/s

*Swish e/s*  another pretty color........ i was a semi scared using this color aswell..... 1: b/c its very frosty 2: i was afraid that it would look like pepto bismol on my lids... 

Here are some colors that im deathly scared of.... "dont ask why i just am"

*Chrome yellow*
*Acid Orange*
*sushi flower*
*electric eel*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm a NC45 and like greens, pinks and blues. I recently tried the Cement shadestick, I use it as a base, and I like it.


----------



## zombie_candy (Sep 14, 2006)

NC40 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm scared of anything too red or pink-based because it'll probably make me look as if i've been crying for hours and i already have puffiness from not getting enough sleep LOL. i found that Antiqued e/s works for me though


----------



## ette (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm an olive C25/C40 and I never thought that teal liner would be okay on my hazel eyes, but So There Jade is one of my favorites. Also, blue-red lipsticks look pretty good on my warm complexion!! They also make teeth look whiter. Also, Pompous Blue and Overgrown are nice!!


----------



## L281173 (Sep 29, 2006)

orange eyeshadow along with turquoise eyeshadow

orange eyeshadow along with purple eyeshadow.

These combinations are simply gorgeous.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 30, 2006)

^ Ooh I never thought of Orange with Purple for some reason! I have to try that!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok I have another one
I never thought Gogh Gogh Cheekhue would work but its awesome!

Im NW55 and if I would have seen it in the store I would have said "Thats too pink" but it adds such a soft look.

SO dont shy away from Pink Blushers dark girls!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 5, 2006)

Alright, I have a new one

Wild About You lipstick.
I just bought it today and its fabulous!


----------



## supko (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm C30ish / MMM-GGG.

I never got the hype about MAC's Vanilla pigment, thinking it'd be some boring ol' white/silver frost color.  But it's de-gorgeous!  It's like a nude/clear sheen for any skintone.  I've sold fellow brown-skinned ladies on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Luminary lustreglass is the lipgloss equivalent for me.  Subtle nude/clear sheen on lips.


----------



## aziza (Dec 1, 2006)

NW45 here again! Well I never thought that Dollymix would work for some reason...I had always seen lighter girls use it in their FOTD's and just dismissed it. I'm so glad that I tried it now! Like ebonyannette said...give pink blush a try! Don't let the "rules" reign you in! There are no rules in makeup....we can wear whatever we choose as long as it looks good!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 1, 2006)

I never thought I'd find a red lipstick, but Dubonnet, NARS Diablo and NARS scandal are unanimously agreed to be "sexy" on me (as per employees/boyfriend.)

I never thought i could wear baby blue eyeshadow, but NARS Liquid Sky is the sex.

I never thought I could wear cream blush, but NARS Cream Blushes and Multiples work out great for me!

I never thought I could rock the winged-out eyeliner, but an artist at work did it, and it actually made my eyes look rounder and bigger.


----------



## Naturellle (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_Greens were my biggest surprise. I love them, and would wear them everyday if I could. _

 
Me too!! I can't get enough of green or greenish type colors on my eyes. 

I was always against blush because I thought it looked unnatural on black folks. However, now I love it now that I know how to work the right color. Peachy golden slightly pink colors look fab on me.  My fav item that I use as a blush is aripeach pearilizer.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm NW 45 and I'm surprised that NARS Mountain pressed powder counters the orange tones in my skin. 
I have to agree with Sumting Sweet on the Orange blushes- they are great.
I found a good neutral brown/pink lipstick that works is instinctive. I wear it almost every day!


----------



## amoona (Dec 1, 2006)

NC40 here ... I never thought I could work pink eyeshadow. Mainly because my first pink shadow was Pink Venus and I couldn't get it to show up on me no matter what I did. I bought Gleam and Expensive Pink and now I'm in love. 

That's totally my go-to combo when I don't have much time in the morning to get all MACalicious. And it still looks gorgeous.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I'm NW 45 and I'm surprised that NARS Mountain pressed powder counters the orange tones in my skin. 
I have to agree with Sumting Sweet on the Orange blushes- they are great.
I found a good neutral brown/pink lipstick that works is instinctive. I wear it almost every day!_

 
Mountain is good for that; it's gold based as it was designed specifically for naomi cambell, but the best powder for NW45, like if you wanted to wear just powder and not foundation, is Heat with a dense Kabuki brush. It's fabulous, i wear it with a bit of Fix+ and it looks great! I'm also NW45.


----------



## zdazzle (Dec 3, 2006)

*NARS Taj Mahal Discontinued???*

Well I have been reading all of these posts about how great NARS Taj Mahal is, so I went to Sephora today to pick it up and it wasn't there (although I did see Exhibit A)...I was told that it was discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Have any of you heard about this, or know where I can still find it?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zdazzle* 

 
_Well I have been reading all of these posts about how great NARS Taj Mahal is, so I went to Sephora today to pick it up and it wasn't there (although I did see Exhibit A)...I was told that it was discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have any of you heard about this, or know where I can still find it?_

 
It is still available on Sephora.com


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's not discontinued to my knowledge, but it's on Sephora.com and NARS cosmetics.com.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_NW25...In general, I'm always surprised I can wear almost any color. It just depends on the shade and undertones._

 
Same here.  I too am an NW25.  I have brown hair and brown eyes.  I can pretty much wear anything with the exception of lipsticks that are a dark brown or dark purple.  They make me look like I am oxygen deprived.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zdazzle* 

 
_Well I have been reading all of these posts about how great NARS Taj Mahal is, so I went to Sephora today to pick it up and it wasn't there (although I did see Exhibit A)...I was told that it was discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have any of you heard about this, or know where I can still find it?_

 
Also, what might have happened, in that particular store it could have been RTV'd (Returned to Vendor), so that store won't be carrying it anymore, but it might be found in other places.  We RTV'd Gilda from NARS this month and 3 multiples, but they aren't discontinued.


----------



## ebonyannette (Jan 2, 2007)

I have some new fave's
Pure Vanity Lipglass
Foolishly Fab Lipglass


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 3, 2007)

I love this post 
I was scared of Eletric Eel & Chrome Yellow
I thought they wouldn't show up on my skin well but, to my surprise they looked nice on me i paired Eletric Eel with steamy and Shroom 
and Chrome Yellow with soba & sprung up


----------



## tuuli (Jan 3, 2007)

NW15 
I never thaught I could wear a very light blue colour. Today I bought Pigment Air de Blu and it looks fantastic. Even bright pink and red like Sushi Flower and Passionate are great for me.


----------



## shopgood (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_NC40 SFF/ NC400 HYR FNDn

i dont really have a combo but i have certian colors that i was scared of...

Example:

*Overgrown E/s *  i was really scared of this color b/c it was so bright and i wasnt to sure if the color would look so nice with my skintone.

*Stars N Rockets e/s* All though this is a very pretty color i was too afraid to use it... thinking that my eyes would look burised.. but it goes  nicely with beauty marked e/s

*Swish e/s*  another pretty color........ i was a semi scared using this color aswell..... 1: b/c its very frosty 2: i was afraid that it would look like pepto bismol on my lids... 

Here are some colors that im deathly scared of.... "dont ask why i just am"

*Chrome yellow*
*Acid Orange*
*sushi flower*
*electric eel*_

 

i looove sushi flower! don't know my coloring in MAC terms but it looks great with goldmine for a sunset eye.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 24, 2007)

Turquoise and gold eyeshadow or purple and gold eyeshadow make wonderful combinations.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 11, 2009)

Bump! Speak on it!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 11, 2009)

I always knew I loved purple eyeshadows, but then I only realized later how good reds can look.  I mean, seriously it's quite hot.

I was also surprised that I like yellow greens so much.  Before I got into makeup I would only try to wear things that were blue, purple, grey, or brown (like the stuff in my mom's makeup collection).


----------



## Arisone (Jul 11, 2009)

Nars Lip Lacquer in Chelsea Girls:  I thought it was going to look like Pepto Bismol on my lips. This is one hot nude! I live layering it on top of lipstick.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2009)

Brave New Bronze lipstick from Style Warriors. I thought it was going to be white or grey and make me look like a zombie after reading a few of the reviews but I LOVE it. Looks great with Chestnut lip liner and Soft Wave or Sugar Trance or Stila 24kt Gold gloss.

I was also not sure about Fresh Green Mix and other light greenish colour eye shadows but with the right base (Mehron or something else bright) they really pop and look fantastic.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2009)

For people looking for taj mahal, it's on sephora.com and lord and taylor carries it. It's my fave blush, hands down.

I didn't think brave new bronze would work, but applying it lightly and with gloss on top, it's really unique and pretty.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello, I am NC 50 MAC and 7.0 in Bobbi Brown.

I was surprised that I could wear Ruby Woo lipstick and then I had an idea to add Love Alert Dazzleglass on top.

That is my Holy Grail red lip combo.


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_NC40 SFF/ NC400 HYR FNDn

i dont really have a combo but i have certian colors that i was scared of...

Example:

*Overgrown E/s *  i was really scared of this color b/c it was so bright and i wasnt to sure if the color would look so nice with my skintone.

*Stars N Rockets e/s* All though this is a very pretty color i was too afraid to use it... thinking that my eyes would look burised.. but it goes  nicely with beauty marked e/s

*Swish e/s*  another pretty color........ i was a semi scared using this color aswell..... 1: b/c its very frosty 2: i was afraid that it would look like pepto bismol on my lids... 

Here are some colors that im deathly scared of.... "dont ask why i just am"

*Chrome yellow*
*Acid Orange*
*sushi flower*
*electric eel*_

 
I think you should try chrome yellow and sushi flower, i have them an I am an NC44 and they actually don't look too bad.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_Hello, I am NC 50 MAC and 7.0 in Bobbi Brown.

I was surprised that I could wear Ruby Woo lipstick and then I had an idea to add Love Alert Dazzleglass on top.

That is my Holy Grail red lip combo._

 
I'm going to have to try that! I have love alert dazzleglass, so I'll have to buy ruby woo. I do love a red lip. We are close in skin tone, so I want to have a go at it.


----------



## Nepenthe (Jul 27, 2009)

For years I never wore blush, so brights like Devil, Frankly Scarlet and Rhubarb freaked me right out.  I never thought I'd own anything like them, and after I got a few suggestions I took the plunge and turns out that I love them all.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 28, 2009)

For reference, I'm around NC/NW 30, I only wear concealor so I'm simply guessing on a powder I was matched with a while back. 

One thing I was totally surprised would work was orange lipstick! A couple months ago I saw electro l/s at the CCO, and I was so drawn to it, but didn't think I could pull it off. I went back 2 times before I finally got it! I'm so glad I did tho, I love it esp with apex 3d glass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It happens to be my avatar, lol


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jul 28, 2009)

Saint Germain. I love this lipstick! I wear it with Plum lipliner and Fashion Scoop cremesheen glass which helps tone it down a little without taking away the color completely. As an NC45, I never thought it would work for me but I'm glad I gave it a shot.

Tippy blush from Hello Kitty. I never thought I could rock a bright pink blush, but when I put a bit of this on and blend it, it totally brightens up my face with a nice healthy glow. I find myself reaching for it all the time. When I wear it with Smooth Merge MSF it's even better.


----------



## makeba (Jul 30, 2009)

i never thought i could wear Syrup lipstick but i can. i wore this with hodgepodge lipliner and icescape lipglass and it blended well i  must say. the color was very unique. also, i wanted a red lipstick but could not find the color and texture i wished for until i came across Ruby Woo!!! i was looking for a matte red lipstick and this is wicked lovely


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 30, 2009)

i never thought i could wear anything coral. But i bought barcelona red today and i loved it. wearing it right now


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 30, 2009)

Fun thread!

I always shyed away from Orange & Rule eyeshadow until I combined it with my HG of browns, Brown Script & Embark. These browns also look great with purples/pinks too--my faves are Vibrant Grape & Passionate. They make my eyes glow and I always get compliments when I do any of these combos. Oh, and green eyeliner (Bankroll pearlglide liner, Jade Way, Forever green)--I love how it looks with my dark brown eyes.

I always had a hard time finding a pink lipstick that looked good on my skin tone but not anymore. Brave lipstick+Soar liner+Prr Gloss=LOVE on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC NC40


----------

